# Need comments!!!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of a new band I have ordered. It is smaller then your usual 1-1/4" band and is only 3/8" high. Do you think it is to big for the size of my calls??


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not really. I think that it looks nice but that's just me.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Does this band make my call look big.....lol

Couldn't help myself. I think it looks fine. Try one with the bell taper just below the band tapered to the outside edge of the bottom of the band. JMO


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just like the wife says "Do these jeans make me look fat?" Me; No but your butt sure does ! Doc says my eye will heal up soon......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike are you talking about right where the lanyard groove is? In other words move lanyard groove down a little so to have some wood between the groove and the band, but have same taper as bell.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I think it looks good, but 220swift has a good idea. At least give it a try.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Look good to me Wolf, but then ALL of your calls look nice.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it looks great. What kind of options do ya have as far as bands go?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All kinds, are you looking for something special?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

No, I was curious if you only had a few options or had lots of choices. Call making intrigues me, might have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Check this website out, it is where I get the bands
http://www.gouldscustomcalls.com/bands.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you photoshop that on a Tandy ?


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I like it, it definately doesnt look too big for the call, in my opinion anyways. I've always liked the way brass and wood look together.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> don't know what Tandy is....


He is definately showing his young age!!!!! LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the looks of the band Ed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It is an old computer use to be made by radio shack (you usally had to program them yourself, no windows operating system)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Mike are you talking about right where the lanyard groove is? In other words move lanyard groove down a little so to have some wood between the groove and the band, but have same taper as bell.


ya, or maybe have the lanyard right above the band???????


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Well...just don't stand there laughing your butt off.....tell me what the frig tandy is!!


Tandy is actually the parent name of Radio Shack.I worked for them for 7 years as a electronics tech and then a service manager. And yes I worked on a lot of the old Tandy computers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> like this? Excuse the rough make over, I didn't spend much time on it!lol


I like that but more of a bell shape on the bottom.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Again Ed, these are just my opinions.........









bottom arrow might be to low for a good hand hold area???


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I got it, now I have to wait to get more bands in. This is a new size and I wanted to make sure they would work on my call sizes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed, I'll take one when you complete. If I'm going to make all these suggestions, at least I can buy one....lol


----------

